# Funniest and/or worst ways you've died in a video game



## Box9Missingo (Jul 5, 2014)

What are some of those moments where you wonder what in the heck went wrong while you were playing a video game?

I remember one time when I was playing Mario 3 and I slipped off an icy cliff XD. And just recently I was playing and I managed to misjump and fall off into the abyss.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 5, 2014)

Um I was trying to play CoD online, and I was standing in a corner and somehow someone came up behind me and killed me from behind with a knife...


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 5, 2014)

^^ same. my brother was teaching me and I couldn't get my view right and I was knifed. 

he was also teaching me how to play zombies and I couldn't get my view right and was killed *sigh*


----------



## Smokey (Jul 5, 2014)

In Double Dealing Character, I got to Seija, a boss whose main gimmick is flipping your controls, and managed to completely forget that fact and run right into a bullet that was beside me.
Would've been okay if it wasn't on a good score run.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 6, 2014)

Funniest: Playing Wind Waker HD, i got knocked off a platform and literally fell to my death. I found it to be hilarious.

Worst: An enemy fighter in Fire Emblem killing my avatar with his measly 2% crit rate.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 6, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Funniest: Playing Wind Waker HD, i got knocked off a platform and literally fell to my death. I found it to be hilarious.
> 
> Worst: An enemy fighter in Fire Emblem killing my avatar with his measly 2% crit rate.


Dang. Sucks about the Fire Emblem death . Guess it really comes down to luck in those kinds of games.


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

Funniest and worst:
I was killed by a can in Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door. >.<


----------



## Bowie (Jul 6, 2014)

Mario Kart Wii, Rainbow Road. That is all.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 6, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Mario Kart Wii, Rainbow Road. That is all.



Man that track is a beast sometimes. Died way too many times on it via Mario Kart DS.


----------



## Cardbored (Jul 6, 2014)

I was playing Dark Souls and I fell off a narrow staircase trying to itch my arm.


----------



## Keitara (Jul 6, 2014)

I was trying to complete an assassination in Assassins Creed 2.
 I had to kill a man on a ship but without being noticed by the other guards and it was a pain in the butt to not get seen by the brutes next standing to my goal. 
I've tried it like 20 times and I was so angry that I felt stupid.


----------



## Songbird (Jul 6, 2014)

In New Super Mario Bros. 2, there's a starcoin you can get but when you get to where it is and you get the starcoin, you find your exit is blocked by a green moving platform. Yeah, and there's also rising lava.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Getting ready to chuck a grenade and then forgetting I had a grenade in my hand.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

GRENIIIIIIIII-*DING*
This isn't me playing the game, but this crap actually happened to me 5 times on this stage


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 11, 2014)

I got critical'd by the WEAKEST monster in a game,
in front of like 30 noobs while trying to look cool.
Embarrassing.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Oct 11, 2014)

*Worst:* 999 - Axe ending. I don't have to explain what've happened, do I?

*Funniest:* Don't starve. It was night, near a campfire and I was bored waiting for dawn, so I decided to shave this long beard and it bursted into flames along with my character, lol.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2014)

Funniest: getting swallowed for the first time by the sea monster lurking in _Spore_'s creature stage.

Worst: starting a boss battle and dying before even having the chance to do anything.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 11, 2014)

My worst and probably most hilarious was probably when I died in Super Smash Brothers literally ONE second before it ended.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 11, 2014)

Whoops, double posted because of my laggy computer. >.<
Please don't mind this!


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

Minecraft, Shotbow, Annihilation. Was camping on a skybridge and a bunch of people rushed our team. I survived the rush and I fell off the skybridge because I'm a derp.



Spoiler: a confession



i spent way too long marveling at the naked floating blue alien before me to even realise you were supposed to crush him in amnesia


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Worst and most hilarious video game death for me will alway be in Assassin's Creed whenever you accidentally land in water. I find it so hilarious that Alta?r can't swim, because of all things for him not to know how to do. 
Well...there's also Metal Gear Solid. I can't quite recall the exact point in the game, but there's this part with trap doors in the floor and it just got very frustrating for me. (The "SNAAAAAAAAAAKE" at the 'Game Over' screen is always hilarious too.)


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 11, 2014)

I've been playing a bunch of Sniper Elite V2 lately, after getting it for free a few months ago. About the dumbest way I died was that I got ready to chug a frag grenade but miscalculated my throw. It bounced back and killed me.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 11, 2014)

Funniest: While playing Smash Run in SSB4 for the first time, I encountered an Orne. I wondered to myself, 'Would the developers really be such jerks to include an insta-kill enemy in Smash Bros with its full power?' So I decided to jump into it. Turns out- it was insta-kill. Also would be the time I encountered an Orne in one of those survival doors where I _willingly_ KO'd myself so I wouldn't have to deal with it.

Worst: Players of Donkey Kong Country: Returns will know the agony of Roasting Rails. However, even worse is when you get the Kong letters you need- after about 50 lives of agonising through the level- try to make that jump at the very end, miss the timing ever so slightly, and plummet to your death in lava... That was the day I lost my inside voice.

Another happened earlier in Kid Icarus: Uprising. In Chapter 5, I was clearing out some of the enemies on intensity 8.0 in order to get some treasure, and was hoping to get the intensity gates for that level. In an intact Exo Tank (I was at quarter health), I foolishly drove near one of those bluish wheeled enemies, had it land on me and got insta-killed somehow. I was shocked. Needless to say- I didn't get that intensity gate.


----------



## OneTimeUser (Oct 11, 2014)

Funniest: _Red Dead Redemption_, four-horse-wagon over a cliff while drunk and pursued by no less than 5 lawmen. "Yull nevurr tek meh alurve, sherriffffff....."
Runner-Up: Any vehicle-tethered-to-a-plane-related death in _Just Cause 2_. Seriously. Any.

Worst: Butt-stomped by the Vanguard in _Demon's Souls_ or the Asylum Demon/Stray Demon/Demon Firesage in _Dark Souls_. It's never not shameful.
Runner-Up: Falling to death in your own mineshaft in _Minecraft_/_Terraria_/_Starbound_ (pick one). "Oops."

It took me 20 minutes to come up with this post. I kept getting distracted by Reindeer's signature. I don't understand it... yet I can't look away.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Dark Souls = Getting absolutely destroyed by Artorias or Manus..

Dark Souls 2 = Rolling into the lava against the Old Iron King.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 11, 2014)

When I used to play split screen game for the first time with my young son.
Thought I was doing well but was looking at the wrong screen.  Family had a good laugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2014)

xD I guess Terraria where the Golden Showers can kill you quite easily lol.

Otherwise I think once in TF2 was pretty fun because a friend walked into my game and like stabbed me at once lol


----------



## Envelin (Oct 12, 2014)

Glitched off the side of the ship in Hijacked in COD: Black Ops 2


----------



## Saylor (Oct 12, 2014)

When I first played Ocarina of Time I didn't realize that if you kept messing with the cuccos they'd attack you, so that happened. I was on a platform somewhere and had nowhere to run to so they kept attacking until I died.


----------



## Locket (Oct 12, 2014)

Funniest: (not "die", but "hit") Hitting myself with a blue shell in Mariokart Wii. Ahh the good ol' days.
Worst: Hitting the edge of a fence in Rainbow Road in Mariokart Wii and bouncing of and dying >.<


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 12, 2014)

Funniest deaths for me were probably either getting flung high into the air like a rag doll in Skyrim by an angry giant, or in Resident Evil 4 after I'd unlocked the alternative costumes and Leon gets that hat move, shown here http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W7qbmrAZdR0 at 0.31. While doing that move with the hat thrown up a Plaga.B shot over and decapitated Leon, looked so funny.

Worst death was probably in one of the Dragon age Origins DLC trying to kill the Harvester on nightmare, just because it was so frustrating and I died quite a few times. it took me forever to finally do it and get the achievement.


----------



## mdchan (Oct 12, 2014)

Funniest:  In Ocarina of Time, the game glitched when I dismounted from Epona in Gerudo Valley and put me on the side with the cliff...so I fell through the world infinitely.  I guess I didn't "die", but I had to reset the game because I just kept falling.

I did die when I fell through the world in Elder Scrolls Online back in beta (close to release), when there was a glitch where you could also fall through the world.  Yea...once you finish falling through the world and then some, you hit the water and die.  >.>

Worst:  When I was running a nuzlocke/blindlocke of Pokemon Platinum, and though there were numerous deaths and a couple times when I had only one or two surviving pokemon and had to rebuild my team, we still made it to the E4.  In fact, my team managed to beat the E4...and then we had to face Cynthia.
Props to my scyther who ate a flamethrower to the face from her garchomp and survived, but garchomp and spiritomb destroyed my team.
So close, yet so far, and the only nuzlocke I've ever failed...and it was right at the champion battle.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Funniest:* Gonna go with any of the times I fell into the abyss of the secret platforming stages in Super Mario Sunshine. It takes so long for Mario to fall the proper distance before it counts it in as a death. Usually a good laugh.
*Worst:* Etrian Odyssey III, I went into one of the walled off portions of the first floor, thought I could take on one of the FOE's. Was sadly mistaken and grossly under prepared. So I just waited until it finally petrified all of my party.


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

Funniest: Glitched through the pole on the Space level in Sonic Adventure 2 and shot down to the Earth at top speed with Sonic's unconvincing "ugh!"

Worst: Accidentally pressing Triangle in the middle of a major boss battle in Persona and losing.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 12, 2014)

Funniest: Getting eaten by the tempura wizard
Worst: Any character dying in Fire Emblem


----------



## oranje (Oct 13, 2014)

Falling in Mirror's Edge always scared me, not only because it was a first-person camera angle but also because I was afraid of heights. It felt like I was really falling.  The worst might have to be in Limbo though. There are terrible ways to die, but running away from the giant spider and then getting impaled by it's legs was one of the worst ways to die in a video game in my experience.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Funniest deaths for me were probably either getting flung high into the air like a rag doll in Skyrim by an angry giant, or in Resident Evil 4 after I'd unlocked the alternative costumes and Leon gets that hat move, shown here http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W7qbmrAZdR0 at 0.31. While doing that move with the hat thrown up a Plaga.B shot over and decapitated Leon, looked so funny.
> 
> Worst death was probably in one of the Dragon age Origins DLC trying to kill the Harvester on nightmare, just because it was so frustrating and I died quite a few times. it took me forever to finally do it and get the achievement.



Basically the above.  Actually, every way to die in skyrim is basically a field day.


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 15, 2014)

Funniest would probably be in Assassin's Creed 3. I dropped down from a building, not knowing there was a guard right below me. Ended up landing right on the guard, killing him (accidental air assassination), then proceeded to get mowed down by his guard dudebros as I yelled how sorry I was. They didn't listen.

And yeah, I agree with Fire Emblem deaths as the worst ones at all times.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

Bad: Losing the first rival fight in Pokemon Gold/Silver
Worse: Losing the rival fight at the end of victory road in a Pokemon game
Even Worse: Having literally all of your troops die in one chapter of Fire Emblem (I'm really bad at it XD)
Absolute worst: Dying in the last stage of the final boss in Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door (Those cutscenes, jeez)


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 15, 2014)

I got a funny one (technically not a death but more of a loss and is a cutscene): If you end getting 4th place or lower in Mariokart 64, your character sees the beginning of the award ceremony, sadly drives off in the distance, then gets blown up by a bomb kart. Interesting way to show that you lost.


----------



## Minene (Oct 15, 2014)

I was playing a zombie mmo thing and I was wondering why this other person kept attacking me and I died, then I realized I had PvP on.. D: lol


----------



## Coach (Oct 17, 2014)

I was playing Super Mario Sunshine - Death by the evil pinball machine. And also death by the most competitive runner ever.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

In pokemon I forgot to switch my team and my only pokemon was a FLETCHLING. I accidently forgot to save while I was breeding and was rushed into a battle... WHY SOCIETY


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 20, 2014)

Funniest: In Skyrim I was hit with a Giants club and I was flung into the air

Worst: Like others Rainbow Road. Enough said.


----------



## n64king (Oct 20, 2014)

Funnier ones: Everyone being launched into the air and killed in Fallout 3 when a mini nuke launcher randomly fired and falling out of an airplane in GTAV is rather exciting yet awful.


----------

